# Cut Down the Tall Trees



## JBeukema (Feb 19, 2011)

Do those words mean anything to you?


----------



## RadiomanATL (Feb 19, 2011)

JBeukema said:


> Do those words mean anything to you?



Let the bodies hit the floor...


----------



## whitehall (Feb 19, 2011)

The start of the Rwanda genocide in 1994? Bill Clinton was president and the future secretary was 1st lady. It took him a couple of years to react and he ....attacked Europe.


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Feb 19, 2011)

whitehall said:


> The start of the Rwanda genocide in 1994? Bill Clinton was president and the future secretary was 1st lady. It took him a couple of years to react and he ....attacked Europe.



Exactly. The dunce Clinton decided to attack our World War 2 allies in Yugoslavia instead of helping all of the African women and children that were being raped and murdered. Course, There has to be some money in it for the Clintons to give a rats ass about anything. What would you expect from a bunch of power hungry, gutless Left-Wing, Lawyer pigs who murdered people in order to silence their own violations of the law? These nutcases are a serious danger to The United States of America. However, I would say that they are one step down from the Madman Obama and his group of windy city Gangsters who now run D.C. Don't want to go to hard on ole slick Willy when comparing him to the Manchurian Canidate, The Madman Obama.  ~BH


----------



## Dot Com (Feb 19, 2011)

BolshevikHunter said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> > The start of the Rwanda genocide in 1994? Bill Clinton was president and the future secretary was 1st lady. It took him a couple of years to react and he ....attacked Europe.
> ...



Have you ever run for office?


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Feb 19, 2011)

Dot Com said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> > whitehall said:
> ...



shNOPE! Why exactly do you ask? Think I should bro?  ~BH


----------



## Blagger (Feb 20, 2011)

JBeukema said:


> Cut Down the Tall Trees. Do those words mean anything to you?



Not to me personally, but I know what they signify. "Cut down the tall trees" was a looped transmission on Rwandan radio instructing Rwandan Hutus to kill the Rwandan Tutsis during the Rwandan genocide of 1994. The Tutsis have always been conspicuous when compared to Hutus in that they're nearly always taller than Hutus, hence *tall* trees.


----------



## mdn2000 (Feb 20, 2011)

Rwanda, that is Belguim correct, as in its always been Belguim, as in the Belguim military was in Rwanda, because Belguim alwasy controlled Rwanda. 

Not a failure of Bill Clinton's unless we want to state we must get out of the United Nations. 

The United Nations was in Rwanda, with a Canadian General in charge, that makes it first a responsibility of Canada, to support their General, Canada should of sent in troops first, they were leading, along with the United Nations.

That terrible chicken shit Canadian General could of stopped the massacre but instead he was a coward.

That is pure fact.

Belguim should of stopped the Genocide, it is their country, they have been a part of Rwanda since they claimed the entire Congo as property of a Belguim King or Prince, I forget who, but it is fact. 

Its all hindsight, a tragic failure by three governments, the World Government of the United Nations, Canada, and Belguim.


----------



## old navy (Feb 21, 2011)

I was in Liberia in 1996 with a Marine Air Ground Task Force protecting the U.S. Embassy from attack by civil war fighters. As the mission was coming to an end, we were ordered to get ready to fly over to Rwanda. There were people to be fed and protected, and possibly, some shooting to done. We got to the point of leaving and the order to depart for the ship (that's how we got there) instead of the airport for Rwanda came down.

After the Cold War, the U.S. and many others forgot about and ignored the continent of Africa for a lot of years. Now "freedom" is breaking out all over and terrorist training camps are abundent. Going into Rwanda would not have changed things but the wholesale ignoring of Africa has left the world a more dangerous place.


----------



## konradv (Feb 23, 2011)

mdn2000 said:


> Rwanda, that is Belguim correct, as in its always been Belguim, as in the Belguim military was in Rwanda, because Belguim alwasy controlled Rwanda.
> 
> Not a failure of Bill Clinton's unless we want to state we must get out of the United Nations.
> 
> ...




It wasn't Belgium's country at the time.  It had gained its independence years before.  You're also wrong about when Belgium took control of Rwanda.  Congo became the personal property of King Leopold II of Belgium in 1885 and after scandals a Belgian colony in 1908.  Rwanda and Burundi didn't come under Belgian control until 1919 as a result of the Treaty of Versailles as part of the reparations Germany was forced to pay.


----------



## konradv (Feb 23, 2011)

whitehall said:


> The start of the Rwanda genocide in 1994? Bill Clinton was president and the future secretary was 1st lady. It took him a couple of years to react and he ....attacked Europe.



To be fair, that was right after Somalia and Clinton and the military were definitely leery of another African expedition.


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 23, 2011)

mdn2000 said:


> Rwanda, that is Belguim correct, as in its always been Belguim, as in the Belguim military was in Rwanda, because Belguim alwasy controlled Rwanda.
> 
> Not a failure of Bill Clinton's unless we want to state we must get out of the United Nations.
> 
> ...



You are wrong, the Canadian general had his hands tied, he was under strict orders from the UN not to get involved and just play defense, he was not allowed to intervene in the slaughters of Rwandans. Plus how is Rwanda part of Belgium? they gained independence a long time ago, Belgium is just as responsible for what happened in Rwanda as the UK is responsible for the US.


----------



## Missourian (Feb 23, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> mdn2000 said:
> 
> 
> > Rwanda, that is Belguim correct, as in its always been Belguim, as in the Belguim military was in Rwanda, because Belguim alwasy controlled Rwanda.
> ...



General Dallaire did all he could...his actions saved over 30,000 people. 

The guy's a hero in every sense of the word.

I'll tell you who is to blame...the U.N. Security Council and President Bill Clinton and his Cabinet and the Belgian government for pulling their contingent of UN peace keepers.



​


----------



## Missourian (Feb 23, 2011)

Here is a documentary from PBS's Frontline Series called "Ghosts of Rwanda" concerning the Hutu genocide of 800,000 Tutsi citizens during the Rwandan civil war in 1994 and how America and the United Nations failed to lift a finger to save these lives.

It is available at Youtube in twelve 10 minute segments.



*Part 1*


[youtube]xON22c7pZ6c[/youtube]



*Part 2*

[youtube]KKOFCdCNwEE[/youtube]



*Part 3*

[youtube]SPgUQyCBtRY[/youtube]



*Part 4*

[youtube]VqX1ta8hdqQ[/youtube]



*Part 5*


[youtube]agYCx2sPg98[/youtube]


*Part 6*

[youtube]xZk930tKCn0[/youtube]



*Part 7*

[youtube]fOKOtmO-8wA[/youtube]



*Part 8*

[youtube]lMsSCVxnDZw[/youtube]



*Part 9*

[youtube]XuTNPbiRTL0[/youtube]



*Part 10*

[youtube]Hy7ABfGKz5M[/youtube]



*Part 11*

[youtube]PSJjfd4V2Mc[/youtube]



*Part 12*

[youtube]5-58jiPhGPw[/youtube]



.
.
.
.
.


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 24, 2011)

Missourian said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > mdn2000 said:
> ...



Clinton didn't want another Somalia on his hands and Rwanda doesn't have any oil or anything to offer, if Rwanda was oil rich like Iraq or Saudi Arabia you would have seen US Troops all over that country.


----------

